# Canadian challenges WEP reduction of her SS



## underation (Oct 25, 2018)

“Southern District case challenges reduction of U.S. Social Security benefits for Canadians”



> Lorraine Beeler has sued the Social Security Administration in the U.S. District Court for the Southern District of Indiana, alleging her U.S. retirement benefits were wrongly reduced based on similar benefits she receives from Canada.
> ..
> A merits ruling on Beeler is currently pending before Senior Judge Sarah Evans Barker, and a ruling favorable to the plaintiffs could restore full Social Security benefits for Canadian workers with U.S. careers. And with similar litigation pending in the District of Columbia, Dehner said workers in all of the nearly 30 countries that have U.S. totalization agreements could see their benefits fully restored.


https://www.theindianalawyer.com/articles/49752-breaching-the-agreement


----------



## underation (Oct 25, 2018)

This case succeeded. 

https://www.govinfo.gov/content/pkg...v-01481/pdf/USCOURTS-insd-1_15-cv-01481-2.pdf


----------



## JustLurking (Mar 25, 2015)

underation said:


> This case succeeded.


It did? The document you linked to above is from 2017, and seems only to refer to success in getting this case certified as a class action.


----------



## underation (Oct 25, 2018)

Oops. 

Thanks for the correction.


----------

